# my nforce2 still locks up...

## _Adik_

ive tried every stable kernel since 2.6.0 ( 2.6.1 2.6.2 2.6.3. 2.6.4 ) and

and it always locks my system... ive tried to add acpi=off noapic nolapic to kernel but no luck, still hard unfrequent freezes... could anyone help me?

here is my system:

Motherboard: Gigabyte 7N400 Pro2 ( with leatest BIOS )

Procesor: AMD Athlon XP 2800+

btw. ive even tried love-sources wich has nforce fixes

but it didnt help me much...

----------

## Malakin

Have you tried another OS or a Knoppix CD or something? Maybe it's your hardware?

----------

## _Adik_

windows xp is running ok, without any locks...

funny is that, that i have a one 2.6.1 kernel witch works ok

but i must change it to something new becouse of networking problems...

unfurtunely, i dont have .config for it so i dont know what

im doing wrong...

----------

## Malakin

You could try my config for 2.6.4, I have an nforce 2 board.

http://malakin1.dyndns.org/config.gz

----------

## _Adik_

thanks, i will try it and give you a info whats up!

----------

## stahlsau

or try disabling "preemptible kernel" in your .config

It's not a must, but maybe it works. took me a long time to find that issue, but now my nforce2 board runs without hardlocking and with no slowdown at all...

----------

## _Adik_

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> or try disabling "preemptible kernel" in your .config
> 
> It's not a must, but maybe it works. took me a long time to find that issue, but now my nforce2 board runs without hardlocking and with no slowdown at all...

 

ive tried even this, no luck...

----------

## _Adik_

 *Malakin wrote:*   

> You could try my config for 2.6.4, I have an nforce 2 board.
> 
> http://malakin1.dyndns.org/config.gz

 

another hard lock without any info in logs...

----------

## squeegy

sounds like a processor heat issue to me possibly.  I experienced hard locks due to heat issues.  Reseated my heatsink, emerged cpuburn ran burnK7 and let it go for a few hours, no lockups, temps stayed stable...  everything is beautiful now.

----------

## _Adik_

 *squeegy wrote:*   

> sounds like a processor heat issue to me possibly.  I experienced hard locks due to heat issues.  Reseated my heatsink, emerged cpuburn ran burnK7 and let it go for a few hours, no lockups, temps stayed stable...  everything is beautiful now.

 

it could be true becouse i have old cooler installed on my athlon

and BIOS shows 73C in idle witch is very much... i will try to change

my coller yesterday for something more powerful and let you know

if this change something

but one thing is strange for me, how 2.6.1 could work ok with this

but more recent kernels not?

----------

## stgreek

If you have a relatively new motherboard, check whether the board actually powers off in order to save your processor from burning. If that happens, there should be a small LED on the motherboard that lights up when this happens. I had the same problem on my Shuttle and it was due to not applying thermal paste correctly. Right now, in a tiny and cramped Shuttle, with only one fan for everything, my XP2500+ Athlon idles at 51C, max is 60C. 73C is wayyy too much.

----------

## squeegy

73 is ridiculously high, i barely hit 50C under heavy load.  and my cooling system is some cheap $10 setup.

----------

## raz0

I agree that 73 is ridiculously high, but take into consideration that temperatures often vary up to 15+ degrees on motherboards from different manufactures.

----------

## _Adik_

 *stgreek wrote:*   

> If you have a relatively new motherboard, check whether the board actually powers off in order to save your processor from burning. If that happens, there should be a small LED on the motherboard that lights up when this happens. I had the same problem on my Shuttle and it was due to not applying thermal paste correctly. Right now, in a tiny and cramped Shuttle, with only one fan for everything, my XP2500+ Athlon idles at 51C, max is 60C. 73C is wayyy too much.

 

i have this function on motherboad, ive set it to 80C but then is should

turn off computer, not lock it hard  :Smile:  tommorow im going to buy a volcano 12 cooler i see if it change something! if not I will unscrew this mobo and kill it with my 5kg hammer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Moled

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> windows xp is running ok, without any locks...
> 
> funny is that, that i have a one 2.6.1 kernel witch works ok
> 
> but i must change it to something new becouse of networking problems...
> ...

 

do you have a /proc/config.gz ?

----------

## _Adik_

 *Moled wrote:*   

>  *_Adik_ wrote:*   windows xp is running ok, without any locks...
> 
> funny is that, that i have a one 2.6.1 kernel witch works ok
> 
> but i must change it to something new becouse of networking problems...
> ...

 

no i havent...

----------

## sr20seth

check /proc/interupts. my problem was a combonation of int sharing and the onboard gig realtec NIC.  I threw a tulip in there and played with the ints in bios and i have a rock solid system now.  even with mythtv recording 50% of the time while downloading 300k/s of torrents, and compiling multiple things

----------

## _Adik_

 *sr20seth wrote:*   

> check /proc/interupts. my problem was a combonation of int sharing and the onboard gig realtec NIC.  I threw a tulip in there and played with the ints in bios and i have a rock solid system now.  even with mythtv recording 50% of the time while downloading 300k/s of torrents, and compiling multiple things

 

what mobo do you have?

here is my /proc/interrupts

root@atari adik # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   45106755          XT-PIC  timer

  1:      14834          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:         20          XT-PIC  NVidia nForce2

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd

 10:          0          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd

 11:   28012012          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, eth0

 12:     480921          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     804662          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0

LOC:   45105089

ERR:      71983

any ideas? i dont know if it is ok or not...

----------

## squeegy

Correct me if I am wrong, but is it possible that you don't have APM enabled and instead of your computer restarting it just hard locks?  I am not sure if I am thinking along the right lines or what.  Just a thought.

----------

## Malakin

I'd be chasing down the temperature problem before doing anything else. You can remove the current cooler and make sure it's seated properly and then underclock the cpu by running it at a 100mhz fsb and then see if that makes any difference, I imagine it will and if it does then you an buy a better cooler for it unless you find the current one just isn't seated properly.

----------

## _dook_master_

73C is dangerous dude, you need to lower your voltage or some shit. Have you overclocked at all? Windows hardlocks all the time when I'm overclocked too high, but Linux doesn't. I'm on aircooling with a 2500+ overclocked 500mhz to 2.33, and I'm still plenty stable.

----------

## _Adik_

today I removed the coller, cleanded it and installed once again ( i think this time it is installed properly ) and underclocked my system to 100Mhz FSB ( now it shows this processor as 1250Mhz Athlon ), temps are 55 - 56C, system was stable for about 30min and guess what? IT LOCKED! so today im going to but a new coller and i hope it will help...

----------

## _Adik_

any other suggestions?

----------

## Malakin

You said it ran fine in windows XP, have you tried running it recently for a few hours or more?

----------

## _Adik_

 *Malakin wrote:*   

> You said it ran fine in windows XP, have you tried running it recently for a few hours or more?

 

it worked fine for about a week under winxp...

btw. ive noticed that my problem vould be hard disk related becouse last time when i compiled 2.6.5-rc2 system it worked fine for about 45 min, then i asked my friend to download something from ftp to see what will hapen and then it locked again... jeez, this is terrible to got a pc for about 1500$ and cannot use linux on it...

EDIT: i told him to do it once again and transfer something from my ftp and system hangs immedetly after he start to download a file...

----------

## ccosse

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> here is my system:
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 7N400 Pro2 ( with leatest BIOS )
> ...

 

Hi, i've just fixed the same problem on my machine. I am using

the gaming kernel, 2.4.20.  The procedure has proved to be very 

touchy, so here's the exact steps i used:

1. emerge gaming-sources

2. download driver src: 

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/1.0-0261/NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0261.tar.gz

3. cd /usr/src/linux and apply the patch (cmd in nforce/nvgart/README)

4. toggle agpart and NVIDIA "on" in character devices section

5. make bzImage

6. make modules; make modules_install

7. reboot the new kernel (so the nvidia makfile gets correct libdir from uname -a)

8. cd ~/nforce; make;make install

9. insmode nvnet  to get your eth0 driver working (i've got the "integrated" eth/video)

I think that's about it -- of course there's also a video driver in there.

Also just confirmed that glxgears is working correctly....it is.

My system is a shuttle/AMD Athelon XP 2800 with integrated video/ethernet. It used

to lock up all the time. Now it's running great! 

Also, i've tried numerous other kernel versions with no such luck; nothing else i've tried

in the 2.4.XX series worked. Nothing in the 2.6.X series prevented the hard lock-up

either. Thus, i think the issue is definately with the nvidia driver, and that nvidia wrote 

it only to be compatible with 2.4.20. 

Good luck!

Charlie

----------

## _Adik_

 *ccosse wrote:*   

>  *_Adik_ wrote:*   
> 
> here is my system:
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 7N400 Pro2 ( with leatest BIOS )
> ...

 

the problem is i dont use nvidia drivers, i dont need it

my ethernet is realtek ( drivers are in kernel - rtl8169 ) and my

audio is realtek too ( kernel drivers - alc650 ) so my problem is

not nvidia drivers related, but thanks for help!

----------

## ccosse

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the problem is i dont use nvidia drivers, i dont need it
> 
> my ethernet is realtek ( drivers are in kernel - rtl8169 ) and my
> ...

 

Okay, but hard lock-ups are often related to video issues; mine

was just solved as desc'd above...and the nvidia driver compiled

from source finally solved it. ( i only mentioned the eth0 part

b/c i had trouble with that, too).  

C-

----------

## squeegy

I think we have determined it to be a heating issue.  Not video, and definitley not hard drive....  it's obvious that 73 C is high and 53-55 C or whatever is extremely high as well.    Do you have any type of thermal paste applied to your CPU? that may help.  I really suggest looking heavily into the heating issue...  That or maybe some type of patch may be available for the kernel that pertains to your hardware.

----------

## Malakin

53-55 is totally normal. 55-60 is higher then normal but still fine, some cpu's with stock heatsinks end up in this range, however anything over 60 is too high in my opinion. Different motherboards do vary a bit with the temps they come up with so sometimes the readings are just wrong. I've still seen cpu's with crashing problems that were heat related and were only reading in the 55-60 range so it can happen but generally under 60 is fine.

----------

## squeegy

I could see 53-55 C being normal if the machine is under heavy load..  But an idle temp that high sounds really dangerous.

----------

## _Adik_

i dont think its a matter of temperatures becouse when my

system is in inactivity it locks up too ( it only stays longer

without lock up ) but ill go for new heatsink and see what

happen, anyway, i mailed gigabyte support and im waiting

fo reply, guys, any other suggestions?

----------

## _Adik_

 *squeegy wrote:*   

> I think we have determined it to be a heating issue.  Not video, and definitley not hard drive....  it's obvious that 73 C is high and 53-55 C or whatever is extremely high as well.    Do you have any type of thermal paste applied to your CPU? that may help.  I really suggest looking heavily into the heating issue...  That or maybe some type of patch may be available for the kernel that pertains to your hardware.

 

yes, there is OCZ Silver Thermal Paste

----------

## burzmali

try leaving out apic support from your kernel in 2.6.  acpi is ok, apic is 'broken' in 2.6 with nforce2. 

ACPI == ok on nforce2 with 2.6 kernel

APIC == not ok on nforce2 with 2.6 kernel

if you update the bios on your board, you may find a new 'disable apic' option there.  if you disable it in the bios, i think you can enable it in your kernel.  again, i am talking about apic not acpi.  i see people get the two mixed up alot, but they are different.  good luck.

----------

## _Adik_

 *burzmali wrote:*   

> try leaving out apic support from your kernel in 2.6.  acpi is ok, apic is 'broken' in 2.6 with nforce2. 
> 
> ACPI == ok on nforce2 with 2.6 kernel
> 
> APIC == not ok on nforce2 with 2.6 kernel
> ...

 

ive disabled both in kernel and no luck...

i dont see disable apic in my bios...

----------

## _Adik_

I think ive found what causing this hard lockups, ive disabled in BIOS

on-board LAN ( realtek 8169 1000mbps lan ) and now system is running for about 6h and is stable as never, but here is another question, WHAT I HAVE TO DO NOW?

I have to but new NIC or there is a solution for this?

----------

## Malakin

There's been a fair bit of work done on the 8169 module recently, try this kernel as it is significantly more current then the Linus kernel for this module:

```
emerge sync ; emerge mm-sources
```

----------

## _Adik_

 *Malakin wrote:*   

> There's been a fair bit of work done on the 8169 module recently, try this kernel as it is significantly more current then the Linus kernel for this module:
> 
> ```
> emerge sync ; emerge mm-sources
> ```
> ...

 

im using leatest love-sources witch are based on mm...

----------

## Malakin

As long as it's current with 2.6.5-rc3-mm1 then that should be fine. You might have to use another network card until it's fixed.

----------

## _Adik_

its 2.6.5-rc2-mm1

----------

## Malakin

I don't see any changes since your version with "realtek" or "8169" coming up in any search results but there are still quite a few changes since rc2-mm1, maybe it's it's worth trying an upgrade. I think you'll probably have to wait for a fix though.

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc2/2.6.5-rc2-mm2/announce.txt

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc2/2.6.5-rc2-mm3/announce.txt

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc2/2.6.5-rc2-mm4/announce.txt

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc2/2.6.5-rc2-mm5/announce.txt

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc3/2.6.5-rc3-mm1/announce.txt

----------

## _Adik_

 *Malakin wrote:*   

> I don't see any changes since your version with "realtek" or "8169" coming up in any search results but there are still quite a few changes since rc2-mm1, maybe it's it's worth trying an upgrade. I think you'll probably have to wait for a fix though.
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc2/2.6.5-rc2-mm2/announce.txt
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc2/2.6.5-rc2-mm3/announce.txt
> ...

 

ive found some info that not only me have this problem with 8169 nic,

its described in LKML so i hope they will fix it in next vanilla kernel...

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> ive found some info that not only me have this problem with 8169 nic, its described in LKML so i hope they will fix it in next vanilla kernel...

 I also found several threads with people having lockups with this driver. The fixes will likely make it into mm a while before they hit Linus but you never know.

----------

## sr20seth

hmmm... sounds like a post a page back or so!  hehe i threw in a tulip and have been stable ever since.

----------

## mattjgalloway

Mmm

Can anyone shed some light on the APIC thing? In my BIOS my "interrupt mode" is set to APIC. It can be PIC also, but it says that if I change it then I must reinstall my OS... Mmmm...

I am having problems with my hard drive which I beleive is to do with APIC. It happens on my SATA controller where I have two SATA controllers sharing the same IRQ (this is because it's just one SATA controller but linux recognises it as 2 ide channels to make it work). I just get lots of "DMA interrupt lost" errors in my dmesg when I access the 2nd drive.

What exactly is APIC, and what can I do to turn it off? I am using kernel 2.6.3. I can't find anywhere in menuconfig to turn it off... I have nForce 2 board, so as people are saying, I think I need to turn it off!!!

As for your problem with lockups... I also had this on nForce 2 board. Try checking to see if you have anything sharing IRQs. This was a major problem for me, and I solved my problems by just rearranging the IRQs of onboard stuff in the BIOS. Good luck!

----------

## Moled

does it hang wtih dma disabled?

it will be a lot slower tho

----------

## mattjgalloway

Mmm this is the thing...

I looked in my dmesg and when it boots up is says this:

```
    ide2: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio
```

So i'm assuming they are in pio mode? How do I go about disabling dma on the drive? It's ONLY hdg (ide3) which locks, hde (ide2) has my main system on it, and that has no problems at all...

----------

## mattjgalloway

Woohoo! I just set my kernel to load with pci=noacpi noapic and it WORKS! YAY! I just copied over lots of data between my harddrives, and no DMA interrupts lost! Woohoo!

As for your lockups on nForce (thread starter) really, SERIOUSLY look into shared IRQs, APIC, etc. I've done this and solved pretty much every problem i've had. It's something to do with the nForce and APIC so i've heard...

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> Can anyone shed some light on the APIC thing? In my BIOS my "interrupt mode" is set to APIC. It can be PIC also, but it says that if I change it then I must reinstall my OS... Mmmm... 

 You only have to reinstall your OS if your using Windows (well maybe some other OS's also), it's like swapping motherboards with a different chipset, same thing you have to reinstall if you're using Windows. Fortunately you're not using Windows so you don't have to worry about this stuff :)

APIC is in the kernel config, I've always configured my kernels with both apic and acpi disabled, never had a problem with any of this stuff, I figure you should keep them disabled unless you actually have a specific reason to use them since they have no benefits for most people.

If you really want to know in detail what apic does you can google for it:

http://www.google.ca/search?num=30&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&safe=off&q=apic+advanced+configuration+power+interface&btnG=Search

----------

## davecs

I was using nvidia graphics until recently.

My system was rock solid as long as I used the 2.4.20 kernel but as soon as I upgraded it, the system kept freezing (though the mouse pointer moved and I could escape without damage using ALT-SYSRQ-S, ALT-SYSRQ-U, ALT-SYSRQ-B.

This also was only a problem using nvidia 3D drivers, when using the 2D "nv" driver I could use any kernel.

At the moment I am running old SiS graphics but I cannot get 3D going, and I am waiting for an article in a British mag, Linux Format (www.linuxformat.co.uk can be ordered from overseas) which outlines how to make an up to date computer with components optimised for Linux.

----------

